# How to bring uk dog to cyprus without the dangerous rabies vaccination ?



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all,

Soon hoping to come to cyprus, but whats holding me up is concern for my small 13kg dog.

Im loathed to give her the rabies shot as part of the pet passport, its a dangerous vaccine and can have many health implications, especially for smaller dogs ( they get the same dose of the vaccine as much bigger dogs, and adverse reactions are common in small dogs, and the vaccine has even been implicated in causing many cancers, sometimes years later ).
Also, the last time i had a dog ( a medium sized dog ) vaccinated for rabies, all her exposed skin went red and caused her much discomfort for the rest of her shortened life, so i have first hand experience of the dangers of this vaccine.

I dont intend to come back to the uk, and if i fly direct from the uk to cyprus with my dog i dont see why i should risk the rabies vaccine, the uk is rabies free, and according to defra, cyprus is a non risk rabies country too.

Ive been told by vetinary services in nicosia and the vet on duty at larnaca airport that cyrus operates a 6 month home quarantine scheme wherebye i can bring my dog direct by air from the uk and will be allowed to take her to a cyprus house or flat and keep her indoors for 6 months, with occasional visits from the authoritys to check on her.
this i prefer to the horrible rabies vaccination.

The problem is i think cannot get this in writing ?,
and worst case scenario if i turn up at larnaca airport with my unvaccinated dog ( but with all other parts of the pet passport intact ), then i am the mercy of the vet on duty, and my dog could be taken off me.
I really do not want to risk my dog, but i will not go to cyp[rus without her.

Anyone any thoughts on this, any input much appreciated, cheers


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not sure you can leave the UK unless your dog has been vaccinated - could be wrong but worth checking with the UK authorities first.


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

No passport, no entry, indeed, no passport no exit....it was checked at numerous points during the process of bringing our pet direct from UK to Cyprus.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Soon hoping to come to cyprus, but whats holding me up is concern for my small 13kg dog.
> 
> ...


Not possible, and should not be.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

so, even if cyprus did operate the 6 month home quarantine scheme, which ive been told it does, and even if got it in writing,
i would not be able to board a plane in the uk without the rabies shot ?

ive tried to contact airlines in the uk with pet transportation questions, but they can never be contacted by phone.

as re the reply that supports the draconian leglisation re pet passports, the whole eu wide scheme is just an unnecessary layer of bureaucracy and economic activity brought in by brainless politicians at the behest of vets who make vast sums from unnecessary vaccinations, putting the health of many pets at risk.

the rabies vaccine is a risky one, do your own research, and you find much literature about the dangers of this vaccine, especially on smaller pets.


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

dippydog said:


> so, even if cyprus did operate the 6 month home quarantine scheme, which ive been told it does, and even if got it in writing,
> i would not be able to board a plane in the uk without the rabies shot ?
> 
> ive tried to contact airlines in the uk with pet transportation questions, but they can never be contacted by phone.
> ...


Hi dippydog,

Not sure which airlines you've tried, but I managed to speak to Monarch, Aegean, and BA when I was arranging my move to Cyprus, and they all confirmed that a dog cannot board a flight out of the UK without a valid pet passport, which is predicated upon the rabies vaccination.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> so, even if cyprus did operate the 6 month home quarantine scheme, which ive been told it does, and even if got it in writing,
> i would not be able to board a plane in the uk without the rabies shot ?
> 
> ive tried to contact airlines in the uk with pet transportation questions, but they can never be contacted by phone.
> ...


I agree with you about the vaccinations can be risky, but that goes for all of them. Thats why our dog has only got vaccinated as a puppy and now once per year we do a titer-test to see so antibodies it high enough.
Same goes for commercial dog food that give a whole bunch of dangers. Cancer etc. So we feed home-made raw food.


But rabies is a dangerous thing. Cyprus is one of very few rabies-free countries in the world and the only one in Europe that can be used as quarantine for pet exports to Australia. I would like it to continue to be that way. The risks for the dog is still minimal.

Home quarantine would not work. Scrupulous people would agree to quarantine the imports, but really don't bother. The risk is way to big


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I for one would hate to see rabies arrive on this island putting not only all dogs at risk but also humans. Whatever it takes to keep Cyprus rabies free is worth any small risk to an individual animal from the inoculation.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> so, even if cyprus did operate the 6 month home quarantine scheme, which ive been told it does, and even if got it in writing,
> i would not be able to board a plane in the uk without the rabies shot ?
> 
> ive tried to contact airlines in the uk with pet transportation questions, but they can never be contacted by phone.
> ...


https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

yes, i agree, rabies would be bad for cyprus ( the island already has a terrible reputation when it comes to cruelty to animals )

however, the overall point is being overlooked---

why should i risk my dogs health to take her direct from one rabies free country to another rabies free country ?

the cyprus home quarentine option does exist, at least in theory, im trying to find out HOW I GET TO UTILIZE IT

when i look at my happy healthy well behaved small dog, who never leaves my side, and i then contemplate possibly destroying her health by pumping the rotten rabies vaccine ( with its mercury, heavy metals and all manner of toxic filth contained therein ) into her, i feel very guilty, no, i do not want to risk it.

my OP was to ask about the cyprus home quarantine legislation, not to debate whether rabies is evil or not, of course it is, but only a brainwashed fool would argue that the current pet passport legislation is fair and just, its a rediculous blanket law that takes no account of the health of peoples precious pets and from what country they are travelling to/from.

UK = RABIES FREE
cyprus = RABIES FREE
travel by approved airline non stop to cyprus from uk with a well behaved beautifull small dog
whats the problem ?


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Dippydog,

I don't think anyone has missed the point of your post, but your question has been answered as far as anyone on the board so far knows: you cannot utilise the home quarantine option, because you simply cannot get your dog to board a flight from the UK to anywhere without the rabies vaccination.

The rest of what has been posted has been relevant discussion about some of the issues raised by your post - that's all.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> yes, i agree, rabies would be bad for cyprus ( the island already has a terrible reputation when it comes to cruelty to animals )
> 
> however, the overall point is being overlooked---
> 
> ...


It is interesting to read this post. 

The risk for the dog getting rabies vaccine or die from the air transport must be quite similar. Yes, google and read about how many dogs die during flights as cargo.

Australia don't accept UK as quarantine country before importing dogs from not rabiesfree countries. But Cyprus is OK. I know because we have had a couple of Eastern European Shepherds here for six months before being flewn to Oz.

There is a lot of legislation I don't like, but I have to follow it anyway.

Home quarantine exist in Cyprus, it is for dogs coming from outside EU, but it does not matter in this case, you will not be allowed to fly from UK without the passport, which I support to 100%

What about the other treatments your dog need?


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks for replys,

not being able to board plane in uk is very dissapointing, trust the uk to be a complete stick in the mud and over leglisative.

dogs dying in cargo is interesting, will research this.

so, if i HAVE TO get my dog vaccinated when i know she is rabies free, and will never contact it ( she never leaves my sight ), then i may not go to cyprus, OR, IF I HAVE TO GO, i may drive to cyprus, a real pain but at least thats one risk i can minimize ( if dogs do die in cargo holds )


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

also, for those that blindly defend the current draconian legislation---

As It Stands: Getting your pet a rabies shot? Think twice, and get advice

i understand most maybe will not visit the above link, so here is an excerpt from it----

I want to share some of the things I've learned about rabies vaccinations for animals. One of the first things that struck me is that all dogs -- from a Chihuahua to a Great Dane -- get the same dosage.

Let me put that into perspective; a 3-pound Chihuahua gets half the dose that is given to a 1,200-pound horse! All dogs get 1 ml of vaccine, and horses get 2 mls of vaccine. Even a layman such as myself can see that doesn't add up.

According to veterinarian Jeffrey Levy, that dosage disparity is why small dogs are 10 times more likely to have problems from vaccines. Makes sense to me. Now, if your vet tells you that "dose doesn't matter" and "there's nothing in the vaccine that can hurt your dog," challenge them to take a rabies vaccine at the same dose per pound they give to a Chihuahua.

My guess is they'll pass on the offer


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> thanks for replys,
> 
> not being able to board plane in uk is very dissapointing, trust the uk to be a complete stick in the mud and over leglisative.
> 
> ...


Just for information. No shipping company allow dogs on board, and that is also quite logic for obvious reasons. The shortest trip I know is 42 hours.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> Just for information. No shipping company allow dogs on board, and that is also quite logic for obvious reasons. The shortest trip I know is 42 hours.


yes, that is correct, grimaldi lines do not allow dogs, just another example of how the whole system stinks for pet owners.

what i was suggesting was to drive uk to italy, italy to geece by ferry, drive through greece, greece to cyprus by ferry, with a dog in the car.

i presume it will be nightmare because i will be travelling through dog-unfriendly dog-hating countrys.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> yes, that is correct, grimaldi lines do not allow dogs, just another example of how the whole system stinks for pet owners.
> 
> what i was suggesting was to drive uk to italy, italy to geece by ferry, drive through greece, greece to cyprus by ferry, with a dog in the car.
> 
> i presume it will be nightmare because i will be travelling through dog-unfriendly dog-hating countrys.


None of the ferries you want to use allow dogs. Greece-Cyprus take 42-48 hours. you mean the dog need no toilet walk for 42 hours?


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> None of the ferries you want to use allow dogs. Greece-Cyprus take 42-48 hours. you mean the dog need no toilet walk for 42 hours?


i phoned the ferry operators in greece piraeus a year ago and was told i could have dog on the ferry.
so policy must have changed ?
re dog in car, she is great in car and as long as i could give her tiny walk around car deck once every 8 hours or so, she will be fine.
i could throw poop in sea or bag up in car.
only problem would be if not allowed to car in entire period at sea, i suppose that may be the case.

ALL I RUN INTO is dead ends and constantly being told i cannot, and should not, do this or do that, surely someone must have suggestions as to how i can get my dog to cyprus, rather than just point out that i should not be allowed to, 

the pet passport system stinks and is corrupt and is money based, brought into being by greedy vets lobbying greedy politicians to implement unnecessary vaccinations, vets make at least 3000 percent, or often much more, markup everytime they vaccinate, a 10 second job for them, vets love plying vaccinations, it earns them a fortune,

and vaccine manufacturers will not produce safer ( or lesser dosed vaccines for small animals ) because its not economically viable for them to do so, they dont wanna spend any money in research or offer different dosed vaccines, easier to just produce one product ( and pump it full of dangerous advejuncts, heavy metals etc, to increase the shelf life ) and to hell with the health consequences for our pets health.

when are the brainwashed public gonna learn that vaccine manufacturers, and the vets that make a fortune administering them ( for most vets, this is the core of their business ) are only in it for the money, they could not care less if little fido has a terrible reaction to the shot, in fact, this makes the vet even more money.

i understand the importance of vaccines against parvo/distemper etc, these are widespread diseases in every country on the planet, but the rabies vaccine is a step too far, and making it mandatory for travel between rabies free countrys is purely to line the pockets of the manufacturers and vets,

and its even more evil when you consider how dangerous the rabies vaccine is, ( its the vaccine most implicated in ill health and death in pets given vaccines ), and how over dosed it is, especially for small animals, its wicked.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

As a dog owner I for one would not want your dogs in Cyprus if they have not been vaccinated . The rules are they need vaccinating end of .. Follow the rules or do not come to Cyprus .. Be responsible for other people dogs/pets


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The rules are the rules. Change them for one and you have to change them for all and thats where the dangers could arise.

So as a responsible dog owner, unless you start up a campaign to change the said rules and succeed, then you will have to abide by them I'm afraid. 

Jo xxx


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

You seem to assume that driving over to Cyprus means that your dog does not need a Pet Passport and a rabies injection. However, neither your start or finish country (ie UK and Cyprus) are in Schengen, so border controls still (thankfully) exist, including for pets. It's worthy of note that neither France, Italy or Greece are classed as rabies free countries - they are 'rabies controlled' countries. Travelling with your dog through those countries without vaccination therefore puts your own dog at risk of contracting rabies, and therefore potentially, of course, humans.

Incidentally, we brought our dog with us when we moved here 18 months ago. She is a Shih Tzu and weighs 6Kg - half the weight of yours. No problems with the rabies injection or flying.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> i phoned the ferry operators in greece piraeus a year ago and was told i could have dog on the ferry.
> so policy must have changed ?
> re dog in car, she is great in car and as long as i could give her tiny walk around car deck once every 8 hours or so, she will be fine.
> i could throw poop in sea or bag up in car.
> ...


Lets forget for a moment that you can`t get here without the passport. Have you ever thought of what you are getting in Cyprus. A country where dogs are killed by poison or snakes, where the hunters just throw out dogs that they say is bad hunters. In best case they shoot them.
Where 170000 stray dogs live their lives in pounds and shelters. Where 7-8000 of them are euthanised every year because of over-crowding. Over one million stray cats.
Where Leishmania infection among dogs in a few years has risen from 1 to almost 8%

Cyprus is well known for animal cruelty, we even have a political party only interested in animal rights

This is where your dog will live


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippydog said:


> i understand the importance of vaccines against parvo/distemper etc, these are widespread diseases in every country on the planet, but the rabies vaccine is a step too far, and making it mandatory for travel between rabies free countrys is purely to line the pockets of the manufacturers and vets,
> 
> .


The difference between distemper and parvo etc and rabies is that dogs with rabies are dangerous to humans. 
The rules are there to protect everyone and we all have to abide by them. No amount of ranting will change it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

@dippydog. You are obviously very passionate so maybe you could join the ever growing band of animal lovers who are doing what they can to improve the lives of animals here.
We cannot have too many volunteers to help in the shelters, raise money for the upkeep, join the campaign to change the mindset of animal welfare here.

There are some wonderful groups who organise rehoming of shelter dogs to families in the UK and mainland European countries. A friend of ours regularly escorts up to 10 dogs at a time to Germany.
We are currently organising for a beautiful white Alsatian ***** that we rescued to go to a new home in the UK.

You would certainly be welcomed with open arms by any of the animal welfare groups on the island.

Veronica


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Our love for our dogs can sometimes cloud the reasonable judgement of what may happen if they are not vaccinated; I have lived in the
Middle East On and off for years, having witnessed first hand what rabies does to animals in the Sinai and Jordan I would never take the risk for my own dogs to go un vaccinated, I own Pedigree mini dachshunds, mostly champions, and as I live in Israel now, I only get the best vet care possible to insure my dogs stay safe. Ok it comes at a cost but for the safety of my dogs I don't care what it costs. Risks? Yes always,that goes without saying but so minimal I have only known one dog being sick(not fatal) from a rabies injection in the 15 years I have been doing this. I am also moving to Cyprus with all my dogs, and they are frequent fliers; I choose only ElAl as they have the best inflight care and the top statistics, they keep me informed every step and have a separate room for the pets going cargo that is monitored. It is always a difficult decision but at the end of the day you must do what is best over all for the dog?! I would never wish anyone to see what I have seen when a dog gets rabies or dog flu or any other variety off illness that could be prevented by vaccination. Just consider it thoughtfully, and rightly like someone said there are many problems in Cyprus with animal cruelty that we all need to be aware off, and work to help
Resolve it..


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> Lets forget for a moment that you can`t get here without the passport. Have you ever thought of what you are getting in Cyprus. A country where dogs are killed by poison or snakes, where the hunters just throw out dogs that they say is bad hunters. In best case they shoot them.
> Where 170000 stray dogs live their lives in pounds and shelters. Where 7-8000 of them are euthanised every year because of over-crowding. Over one million stray cats.
> Where Leishmania infection among dogs in a few years has risen from 1 to almost 8%
> 
> ...


good post, so true.
my relative has lived in cyprus for 8 years and is horrified at the cruelty to animals there, the whole island is also very anti dog, and its mainly expats who are trying to improve the situation.

one of the biggest fears for many pet owners is the poison laid on the ground, its deadly, and one of the reasons i would never let my dog out of my sight or allow her to sniff the ground ( so she would no longer get long walks in cyprus that she now gets in the uk )

i will lay my cards on the table, i DO NOT actually want to go to cyprus, i hate the pervasive hatred of animals endemic there, and i dislike the oppressive hot humid weather, BUT, my relative needs help cos she has ended up with nearly 30 stray cats and dogs in her 2bed apartment, she is really struggling,

ive been trying to persuade her to come back to the uk for years, but she is so helpless and skint looking after all the animals that i now have to go over and help her sort things out so we can even begin the logistical nightmare of bringing her pets back to the uk, she will not leave them to perish in cyprus, that is understandable.

my biggest issue about going to cyprus is the welfare of my own dog, ive had a nasty experience with the rabies vaccine in the past, and i know how dangerous it can be, yes, i know many get the shot with no issues ( but cancer months or years later can be a side affect that the owner will not attribute to the vaccine due to ignorance of the facts )

i cannot leave my dog in the uk unless i could leave her with someone who is as diligent about her welfare as i am, ive heard many horror stories about peoples beloved pets dying in boarding kennals due to the negligence and indolence of the staff,
nobody looks after a cherished pet as good as the owner, no one else cares, its the same as borrowing your lawnmower to a neighbour, they will not maintain it well cos its not theirs.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> yes, i agree, rabies would be bad for cyprus ( the island already has a terrible reputation when it comes to cruelty to animals )
> 
> however, the overall point is being overlooked---
> 
> ...


I can tell you about the home quarantine. It exist as you say but not for dogs from inside EU. I talked today to the district vet service in Paphos and she confirmed. 

The other poison you write is no use to answer. It seem to me that you and your dog has to stay in UK


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippydog said:


> good post, so true.
> the whole island is also very anti dog, and its mainly expats who are trying to improve the situation.
> .


You are very misinformed. Many many young Cypriots are fighting hard to improve the welfare of animals here. It is young Cypriots who have held huge demonstrations in Nicosia chaining themselves to gates, sitting half naked in tiny cages to show what is like for dogs who are kept in cages. Yes many expats are doing their thing for animal welfare but so are the younger Cypriot generation.
It is the old farmers and the hunters who are mainly to blame for the cruelty mostly through ignorance and because the church have always said that animals have no soul and therefore do not feel pain. 
The church has now changed their stance on this and say that animals are Gods creation and must be treated with respect and that cruelty against them is going against God.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually when I think about it this whole thread is nonsense when you have said you don't want to come here and are only coming to help your relative to get all her animals back to the UK. This means that you don't intend to stay here for any length of time so to talk of bringing your dog here makes no sense at all especially as you are so anti Cyprus.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

dippydog said:


> yes, i agree, rabies would be bad for cyprus ( the island already has a terrible reputation when it comes to cruelty to animals )
> 
> however, the overall point is being overlooked---
> 
> ...


Hi - Yes, the UK is, thank goodness, 'rabies free' - at present. So, maybe you need to consider the reasons for that fact, given that France and Germany, our near neighbours, cannot claim the same good fortune..? 

Just possibly, the reasons have a lot to do with our very stringent past and present laws for the import and export of live mammals - other species, besides dogs, are capable of contracting and spreading this diabolical disease! Many dog and cat owners used to deride the previous blanket quarantine requirement as 'draconian' and 'inhumane', but the known risks to UK pets, wild mammals and human beings, alike, from a less rigid approach to the possibility of a single Rabies- infected animal gaining entry to our country and unleashing this ( then) fatal disease, far and wide, were too horrific to contemplate! 

Now, of course, the long-awaited arrival of the Rabies vaccination has enabled the development of the EU Pet Passport Scheme with its list of required vaccinations and tests - thus freeing dogs ( and their owners ) from the spectre of a six - month quarantine on return to the EU from any other foreign country. 

Now, such 'incarceration' of beloved pets, as a necessary evil, is required only if they have arrived from one of the countries featured on the official list of those in which Rabies is prevalent and Insufficiently controlled! 

Why would any dog owner be prepared to put at risk of Rabies infection either the life of his/ her own pet, or that of any other? The danger of this disease being introduced into the UK or, indeed, Cyprus, by some selfish, stupid, deluded pet owner determined to evade the authorities by smuggling in their supposedly uninflected dog ( via their boat, perhaps..), or of an infected wild mammal crossing land borders or hitching a ride, undetected, on a ferry or commercial vehicle is ever present! 
If, or when, that should happen, any subsequent Rabies outbreak within the vaccinated 'pet animal' population would be short - lived, quickly contained and controlled. The fate of susceptible wild mammals would be far less rosy..! 

As for any unvaccinated dogs - their risk of a horrendous death arising from Rabies' infection, following the bite of a rabid animal, would be absolutely enormous - as would be the case for any human unfortunate enough to be bitten by their own infected pet, unless he/she could then be vaccinated, ASAP....but there could be no guarantees of recovery for that individual


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> good post, so true.
> my relative has lived in cyprus for 8 years and is horrified at the cruelty to animals there, the whole island is also very anti dog, and its mainly expats who are trying to improve the situation.
> 
> one of the biggest fears for many pet owners is the poison laid on the ground, its deadly, and one of the reasons i would never let my dog out of my sight or allow her to sniff the ground ( so she would no longer get long walks in cyprus that she now gets in the uk )
> ...


Thirty pets in a 2-room apartment, when 3 is max by law? Must be considered as cruel

And it will be expensive to rabies-vaccinate them all before they can leave Cyprus

And you say that mostly Cypriots is the perpetrators. You will be surprised to know how many dogs in the shelters are obeying commands in a foreign language, mostly English. Dogs that have been abandoned when the owner has left the island


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> Thirty pets in a 2-room apartment, when 3 is max by law? Must be considered as cruel
> 
> And it will be expensive to rabies-vaccinate them all before they can leave Cyprus
> 
> And you say that mostly Cypriots is the perpetrators. You will be surprised to know how many dogs in the shelters are obeying commands in a foreign language, mostly English. Dogs that have been abandoned when the owner has left the island


that may be the law, but as most laws in cyprus, are not enforced.
better the cats are in her apartment and well looked after rather than turfed out onto the streets ( the shelters are full and will not take them in ) where they will injest laid down poison ( a cypriot habit ), shot or tortured.

you know very well that few expats actually torture their animals in cyprus, yes some leave them to roam the streets when the owner leaves cyprus, but very few.

fact, most shelters would not exist or get run if not for expats. yes a few cypriots help, and i applaud them, but the population as a whole is apathetic towards the endemic cruelty.
the cypriot goverment does NOTHING pratical to combat this cruelty either.
this is one of the reasons tourists are getting thin on the ground in cyprus, the cruelty is abhorrent to them.

greek orthodox religion teaches that animals have no soul, and this doctrine results in the worst cruelty one can imagine,
and dont come back at me and say prove it, just do your own research, even a simple 'cyprus cruelty to animals' or 'cyprus poison' on google will yield tons and tons, inc newspaper articles, eyewitness accounts and photos, goverment figures, poison alerts, etc etc etc.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Actually when I think about it this whole thread is nonsense when you have said you don't want to come here and are only coming to help your relative to get all her animals back to the UK. This means that you don't intend to stay here for any length of time so to talk of bringing your dog here makes no sense at all especially as you are so anti Cyprus.


hogwash im afraid veronica, i may end up staying permanently ( cue replys saying stay away, we dont want you ) cos i dont think i can afford to get her animals back to the uk, and she may well decide to just stay cos thats what she knows best, everybody is afraid of change.

either way, she needs help.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Veronica said:


> You are very misinformed. Many many young Cypriots are fighting hard to improve the welfare of animals here. It is young Cypriots who have held huge demonstrations in Nicosia chaining themselves to gates, sitting half naked in tiny cages to show what is like for dogs who are kept in cages. Yes many expats are doing their thing for animal welfare but so are the younger Cypriot generation.
> It is the old farmers and the hunters who are mainly to blame for the cruelty mostly through ignorance and because the church have always said that animals have no soul and therefore do not feel pain.
> The church has now changed their stance on this and say that animals are Gods creation and must be treated with respect and that cruelty against them is going against God.


no, i am not anti cyprus veronica, i am anti cruelty to animals.

yes some younger cypriots are against the cruelty, but how has the situation gotten to this point ?, cruelty to animals in cyprus has been rampant, and increasing for years.

i agree with you, the hunters are diabolical, they wipe out migrating birds, they abuse their own hunting dogs, they lay down foul poison everywhere, they torture animals ( inc peoples pets ) for fun, ---
but why does no one stop them ?, the goverment and populace as a whole has turned a blind eye to this for centuries.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> that may be the law, but as most laws in cyprus, are not enforced.
> better the cats are in her apartment and well looked after rather than turfed out onto the streets ( the shelters are full and will not take them in ) where they will injest laid down poison ( a cypriot habit ), shot or tortured.
> 
> you know very well that few expats actually torture their animals in cyprus, yes some leave them to roam the streets when the owner leaves cyprus, but very few.
> ...


You are not qualified to come here with this opinions about the Cypriots. 

Poisoning of dogs and cats is 95% accidents, farmers must be able to kill vermins.

Yes, the culture here about animals is different but it is changing.And cruelty to animals exists everywhere, why do you think SPCA in UK and US exist.

And you are right that most shelters is run by expats, but many time this worsen the problem. Why save blind pups, two-week old kittens found in dumpsters, when there is already 170000 stray dogs and over 1 million cats, dogs with Leishmania. Amputated 2-3 legged pets. It only makes it worse. This is not for the animals sake, it is for the rescuers. Sooner or later the government will take action and euthanise a vast majority of them.

You say that very few expats are cruel to pets. Well, ask the police on the British base territory how many dogs they have to take care of every time the staff changes.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dippydog said:


> ...that may be the law, but as most laws in cyprus, are not enforced.
> better the cats are in her apartment and well looked after rather than turfed out onto the streets...


Having 30 cats in a 2 bed apartment is not just against the law, but extremely selfish towards the other residents. If I lived anywhere near this friend of yours, I would be harassing the police and the Mayor/Mukhtar every day to take action against her.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dippydog said:


> ...either way, she needs help.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. Anyone who keeps 30 cats in a 2 bed apartment needs help!


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

dippydog said:


> no, i am not anti cyprus veronica, i am anti cruelty to animals.
> 
> yes some younger cypriots are against the cruelty, but how has the situation gotten to this point ?, cruelty to animals in cyprus has been rampant, and increasing for years.
> 
> ...



Dippydog, everyone on the board has done their best to respond to your original, simply answered, and mildly preposterous post.

However, you should know that it is extremely grating when you speak in the declarative in order to make sweeping generalisations about a country and a culture upon which your knowledge is at best limited and at worst fortified by a biased mania fuelled by a selective trawling of the internet.

I have only lived in Cyprus since January, but am Cypriot in origin and have been coming to Cyprus for the past 30 years. As such, many of my family are what you would call "diabolical" hunters.

And, certainly, some of them in my grandfather's generation do have no concept of what we would call decent animal welfare; they see their dogs as functional animals like livestock, to be kept alive on the basis that they serve that function. I, too, having been brought up in England, and having kept animals all my life, find this anathema, but I also understand that the need to hunt for many Cypriots prior to the economic rise following the invasion was just that: a need. Poor families including my own several generations ago relied upon hunting to supplement a diet that was meagre due to lack of funds.

In such a situation, it is not hard to understand how the dog and the shotgun become means to an end, regardless of the fact one is a living creature and the other a machine.

Can I look at it this way myself? No. But a little cultural empathy is a useful thing before wantonly slurring an entire nation.

And I should say that among my cousins, and other young Cypriots, animal treatment is improving enormously. Hunting dogs are increasingly kept either in the house or in yard kennels, and allowed to be more a part of the family. And where still kept in communal kennels away from the home, feeding, cleaning and exercising are taking place more regularly.

In my village, the community dog shelter, which treats dogs perfectly well to the extent that my dad is happy to let his dog go there to be kenneled when he goes on holiday (space permitting), is operated by two avid hunters.

Additionally, in all my years of associating with hunters and with Cypriots more generally, I have never known anyone to deliberately torture any animal, dog or otherwise. Doubtless it happens, as it happens everywhere, but your statement that this is some kind of typical pastime for the average Cypriot hunter is completely absurd.

Finally, as a teacher, I can tell you that the new generation of Cypriots is actively embracing owning dogs as pets, some irresponsibly as is so common in England, but many thoughtfully and lovingly. They are increasingly disparaging of the way many older Cypriots treat their animals, but if anything, the fact that many of them also hunt, keeps them from lapsing into the kind of unproductive anthropomorphism which condemns so many British dog owners to lives with poorly trained, unhappy dogs in the name of love.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> You are not qualified to come here with this opinions about the Cypriots.
> 
> Poisoning of dogs and cats is 95% accidents, farmers must be able to kill vermins.
> 
> ...


im afraid some of your points show you are not committed to stamping out cruelty,

NO, farmers MUST NOT be allowed to lay down poison to kill so called 'vermin', this poison can get into the food chain and is indiscriminate as to what it kills, including pet dogs/cats etc.

if rats are such a problem ( which they are not ), then clean up your backward lazy farming practices and dont leave rubbish and foul smelling junk everywhere. the more dead carcases everywhere ( animals and birds killed and left to rot by farmers and hunters ) the more rats will be attracted.

yes there is cruelty in the uk, but per head of population cyprus is leagues ahead.

you then criticize dedicated expats for saving all life, you would rather see some left to rot.
the rescuers do it for the animals, its called compassion and empathy, the rescuers give up much happiness to achieve their aims, its a hard, upsetting and thankless task.

yes, some expats abandon their pets ( i wish they would not ), but thats a far cry from torture, killing and laying down of poison.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks for your post SianDem, but hunting, in any form, is wrong and immoral, and ANYONE who takes pleasure from inflicting pain and suffering has no right Masquerading as a moral upright decent person.

and before you over react, i have no idea if you hunt or not, and i also think hunters in the UK are horrible people.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Having 30 cats in a 2 bed apartment is not just against the law, but extremely selfish towards the other residents. If I lived anywhere near this friend of yours, I would be harassing the police and the Mayor/Mukhtar every day to take action against her.


pity you dont harass the police and the Mayor/Mukhtar every day to stop the rampant cruelty in cyprus.

so, she should let the cats out to die then ?, after all, there are no spaces left in any of the shelters ( which are mostly rife with disease anyway )

living near 30 cats is hard how ?, they dont make noise and they dont smell ( unless the owner never cleaned up after them )


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

dippydog said:


> thanks for your post SianDem, but hunting, in any form, is wrong and immoral, and ANYONE who takes pleasure from inflicting pain and suffering has no right Masquerading as a moral upright decent person.
> 
> and before you over react, i have no idea if you hunt or not, and i also think hunters in the UK are horrible people.


I am not a hunter, but this post is utterly ludicrous.

You're saying that one of the two critical means by which the human race has fed itself throughout its history is an activity which precludes its participants from possessing moral value.

Hunting is not a form of sadism. It is a form of food gathering.

I can take issue with the way some Cypriots hunt indiscriminately and sometimes inhumanely, of course. But the practice of hunting, when done responsibly, is perhaps the only sure way of guaranteeing that the meat you eat is ethically sourced, as it has the smallest carbon footprint and you are eating meat that has enjoyed a totally natural life.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dippydog said:


> im afraid some of your points show you are not committed to stamping out cruelty,
> 
> NO, farmers MUST NOT be allowed to lay down poison to kill so called 'vermin', this poison can get into the food chain and is indiscriminate as to what it kills, including pet dogs/cats etc.
> 
> ...


Some questions. 
Rescuing a blind pup, is NOT for the dog. You save it to a horrible life. Or a amputated dog. This dog will forever be the last in the pac hierarchy This group of rescue mafia will force the government to act. 1971 they euthanised 40000 of a total 46000 stray dogs. Be sure this will be the result again. Is this something the rescuers want?

I have been talking to a lady that daily feed 25-30 cats on the beach. Well fed cats will get many kittens. That is not to be human, it is plain stupid.


The biggest rat problem here is from rats living in the carob trees. Their urine can be very infectious and the infection can be deadly for people.

But I stop there, it is no use. I really hope that some neighbor report your friend and stop the animal abuse. I reported a dog owner 8 o'clock today and the government vet has already been there and taken care of a mistreated dog.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dippydog said:


> pity you dont harass the police and the Mayor/Mukhtar every day to stop the rampant cruelty in cyprus.
> 
> so, she should let the cats out to die then ?, after all, there are no spaces left in any of the shelters ( which are mostly rife with disease anyway )
> 
> living near 30 cats is hard how ?, they dont make noise and they dont smell ( unless the owner never cleaned up after them )


1. You don't know me. How can you therefore assert what I do or don't do regarding animal welfare? As has already been pointed out to you - "rampant cruelty" is simply not the case here. There are isolated case of cruelty here as in every country.

2. You are clearly a dog person rather than a cat person, otherwise you would know that unlike dogs, cats cat look after themselves perfectly well without human intervention. In fact, most of the animal charities here have cat feeding stations for strays (after neutering or spaying) rather than trying to house them.

3. Tom cats which have not been neutered spray - and the smell is truly awful. My nearest cat owning neighbour is 100 yards from me, but I find myself cleaning up cat poo almost daily - and that's from ONE cat. Anyone living with 30 cats is unlikely to smell the stench which a visitor would notice at the front door.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As David said cats can actually take care of themselves very well without some misguided person having so many in a small apartment to the detriment of other residents in the block. 
There are feeding stations all over the place where small groups of cat lovers leave food for the feral cats. These people also trap the cats and take them to be neutered which many vets will do for free as long as they are released back to where they came from.
A friend of mine has been here for about a year and in that time has trapped over 150 cats, had them neutered and released them.

That is the responsible way to deal with the feral cat population not filling a small apartment with so many animals.

I have lived her for over 11 years and in that time have seen some awful things but on the whole the Cypriot population are not cruel to animals.
Over the years I have seen a marked improvement in the attitude towards animals and you would get much further if you encouraged this in a calm manner than ranting and raving.

Remember this is THEIR country and if you come here with the attitude you have demonstrated on this forum you will very soon get peoples backs up. We can only hope to affect changes over time by doing it responsibly, not trying to change the way people have thought for generations all at once.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Veronica, dippy dog does not have a decent word to say about our lovely adopted country , in fact she seems to just want to argue with everyone , I cannot see the point of the thread and in fact Dippydog being a member of our forum , may I ask you close the thread and ban Dippydog ?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> As David said cats can actually take care of themselves very well without some misguided person having so many in a small apartment to the detriment of other residents in the block.
> There are feeding stations all over the place where small groups of cat lovers leave food for the feral cats. These people also trap the cats and take them to be neutered which many vets will do for free as long as they are released back to where they came from.
> A friend of mine has been here for about a year and in that time has trapped over 150 cats, had them neutered and released them.
> 
> ...


I have to say that where I live we have an area Aristo developed to build a whole new group of villas, Streets, street lights electricity etc, all ready. But no houses. This area is very popular for dog walking by the expats here. Sorry to say that area is almost destroyed by dog poo, laying everywhere on the tarmac, and I ashamed to see it. It is 100% inexcusable and disgusting


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

gasman1065 said:


> Veronica, dippy dog does not have a decent word to say about our lovely adopted country , in fact she seems to just want to argue with everyone , I cannot see the point of the thread and in fact Dippydog being a member of our forum , may I ask you close the thread and ban Dippydog ?


ah yes, shut up those that disagree, always the recourse of those that want to stifle rational argument and free speech.

actually i am a he not a she.
i am arguing with no one, i answer the slurs that get thrown at me.

it was member baywatch that brought up the cyprus cruelty issue into this thread, and i just agreed with that post and then that brought out those that love to be easily offended.

how is anti cruelty to animals also anti cyprus ?

its those that bury their heads in the sand that allow others to commit atrocious acts,
and if you think the country that you seem to adore ( "our lovely adopted country " as you say ) is not without its problems, then i give up, their is no point trying to have a rational discussion with blinkered individuals.

i would rather withdraw before the thought gestapo like you ban me.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

SiAnDem said:


> I am not a hunter, but this post is utterly ludicrous.
> 
> You're saying that one of the two critical means by which the human race has fed itself throughout its history is an activity which precludes its participants from possessing moral value.
> 
> ...


can you not reply without casting derogatory comments, its words like utterly ludicrous ( and similiar from others ) that bring the tone down.
if you read my posts you see that i do not call the arguments of others as such, its they that throw around such slander whenever they disagree with anything, they think such strong words aimed at others somehow weakens and belittles their opponents.
ive actually been to cyprus in the past, and my relative has lived their for quite a few years, so i will not be intimidated in such ways by those who try to rubbish my arguments.

the hunters of cyprus today ( and the hunters in most countrys ) are NOT doing it for survival, they are not starving when they roll up in their 4x4 vehicles and blast anything that moves, inc the "no hunting" signs, dogs, cats, rare birds, etc,
they do it purely for sadistic pleasure, and laying down deadly poison is pure evil and utterly indefensable.

modern man does not need to decimate what little wildlife remains in the countryside, it A PASTIME for the damn hunters, pure and simple, they love shooting stuff, they love killing stuff, thats a trait the world over.

most of the meat people eat is factory reared and supplied to the supermarkets, hunters have nothing to do with that chain, they are a sub culture of aggressive sadists who maim and kill purely for so called "sport" and "pleasure"


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

dippydog said:


> can you not reply without casting derogatory comments, its words like utterly ludicrous ( and similiar from others ) that bring the tone down.
> if you read my posts you see that i do not call the arguments of others as such, its they that throw around such slander whenever they disagree with anything, they think such strong words aimed at others somehow weakens and belittles their opponents.
> ive actually been to cyprus in the past, and my relative has lived their for quite a few years, so i will not be intimidated in such ways by those who try to rubbish my arguments.
> 
> ...


I might suggest that accurate descriptions like "utterly ludicrous" do significantly less to lower the tone than ill-informed, biased arguments built on specious generalisations. And it's worth pointing out that it can't be slander because a) it's not verbal; and b) it's not false.

The fact that you have been to Cyprus in the past and have a single relative there is of no relevance whatsoever. This is akin to those who make racist comments and justify it by saying they have black/asian, etc. friends, so it's ok because they know what they're talking about. I have some second cousins in Sweden, and I went there over the summer; this does not qualify me to make sweeping assertions about Swedish culture.

It would derail this thread entirely if I was to attempt to outline to you the fairly compelling arguments for hunting as a more ethical means of meat supply than most modern farming methods, but I will say this:

All of the hunters I have ever met either eat what they take, or give it to their families to be eaten. Could they live without it? Of course. Do they enjoy hunting? Yes. Why shouldn't they? It's a social activity which when done responsibly allows you to spend time with friends, get some exercise, refine what seems to me a very difficult skill, and achieve the pleasure of knowing exactly where the food on your table has come from and seeing those close to you enjoy the fruits of your activity.

And I would much rather eat a pigeon or a pheasant that was killed close to where I live, having enjoyed a full and natural life, than a chicken reared in a cage and pumped full of antibiotics.

And no, I am not anti-farming; I think farmers do a very difficult and often thankless and not financially rewarding job the best they can. But I do believe that a hunted game bird will have lived better and is both a more nutritious and more ethical source of protein than most farmed meat.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> I might suggest that accurate descriptions like "utterly ludicrous" do significantly less to lower the tone than ill-informed, biased arguments built on specious generalisations. And it's worth pointing out that it can't be slander because a) it's not verbal; and b) it's not false.
> 
> The fact that you have been to Cyprus in the past and have a single relative there is of no relevance whatsoever. This is akin to those who make racist comments and justify it by saying they have black/asian, etc. friends, so it's ok because they know what they're talking about. I have some second cousins in Sweden, and I went there over the summer; this does not qualify me to make sweeping assertions about Swedish culture.
> 
> ...


Just some short notes

"can they live without it? Ofc" Can they live from what they kill? No way.

In my home country Sweden, hunting is like farming. You plant and then you can harvest. For me this is was hunting is all about and has always been.

But not in Cyprus. Here the hunters kill all they can, without thinking about the reproduction. The authorities say that this hunting season has been very calm because of lack of game. Not surprising.

One interesting thing is why hunting is so popular. Here really no real game. The biggest is hares. Some years ago they introduced wild boar to the island, but quickly found out that the hunters could not handle them and they were exterminated.

I would also use wild game rather then the antibiotic filled meat from Cyprus. We try to find a way to import from Sweden but it will be too expensive, sorry to say


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Baywatch said:


> Just some short notes
> 
> "can they live without it? Ofc" Can they live from what they kill? No way.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right, Anders, which is why I've tried to be careful to predicate everything I've written on the idea of "responsible" hunting, while being clear that lots of hunters in Cyprus still don't hunt responsibly.

My main concern has been to try and argue against dippydog's generalisation that all hunters are by definition sadists with no moral value, and that all hunting is an evil and purposeless activity.

I should say, that I do have hope that Cypriot hunters will become and are becoming more responsible, though there's a lot still to be done. For example, many of the children that I teach go hunting, and are aware of the thoughtless over-hunting that Cypriots have long done. Of course, in class they will say that they think it's bad, but at home they will eat ambelopoulia, so there's a long way to go...


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Poisoning of dogs and cats is 95% accidents, farmers must be able to kill vermins.
> .


I really would like to be able to tell my dog that died from poisoning, that unfortunately for him he was in the 5%! Poison is laid deliberately, don't try and convince anybody otherwise. Cyprus is not a nation of responsible pet owners - fact! there would be no need for the shelters for both dogs and cats (which are always overflowing) if they were. There are obviously some cypriots who are responsible owners and care very much for their pets - there are an awful lot who are not. Before I get bombarded, I know it happens all over the world - but it is very noticeable here and one of the real downsides of an otherwise lovely country.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SiAnDem said:


> You're absolutely right, Anders, which is why I've tried to be careful to predicate everything I've written on the idea of "responsible" hunting, while being clear that lots of hunters in Cyprus still don't hunt responsibly.
> 
> My main concern has been to try and argue against dippydog's generalisation that all hunters are by definition sadists with no moral value, and that all hunting is an evil and purposeless activity.
> 
> I should say, that I do have hope that Cypriot hunters will become and are becoming more responsible, though there's a lot still to be done. For example, many of the children that I teach go hunting, and are aware of the thoughtless over-hunting that Cypriots have long done. Of course, in class they will say that they think it's bad, but at home they will eat ambelopoulia, so there's a long way to go...


My main concern is to get the hunters to respect the distances they have to keep. It is not nice to have a rain of pellets on the roof al the time.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> I really would like to be able to tell my dog that died from poisoning, that unfortunately for him he was in the 5%! Poison is laid deliberately, don't try and convince anybody otherwise. Cyprus is not a nation of responsible pet owners - fact! there would be no need for the shelters for both dogs and cats (which are always overflowing) if they were. There are obviously some cypriots who are responsible owners and care very much for their pets - there are an awful lot who are not. Before I get bombarded, I know it happens all over the world - but it is very noticeable here and one of the real downsides of an otherwise lovely country.


Unfortunately, there are quite many expats that just abandon their dogs also. Most of them end up in the shelters or pounds. For me that is a bigger disgrace then how the Cypriots treat their animals. The Cypriots can blame lifelong teaching by the church, but what can the expats blame.

Poison that is laid out in gardens to delibrératly kill dogs are no accidents, but the reason is perhaps to stop constant barking. Horrible anyway.

Poison laid out to kill vermins that the dog pick up, either the poison or a poisoned rat is accident. This can be avoided by teaching the dog to not pick anything up, (like our dog), or use a comfortable muzzle during walks. If everyone did either of this two, there will be no accidental poisoning


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nemo I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your poor dog. For some reason I thought he had survived the poisoning.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Veronica unfortunately he did die, he survived for eight days but we lost him in the end. He only sniffed the stuff, but it was so potent that due to his small size and age he did not make it. When they analysed the poison, it actually contained ground glass as well - bet that wasn't laid for the rats!.

Lifelong teaching by the church, any normal human being will know that animals feel pain - so sorry the Cypriots can't get out of the way they treat their animals by hiding behind the church.

I


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nemo1843 said:


> Veronica unfortunately he did die, he survived for eight days but we lost him in the end. He only sniffed the stuff, but it was so potent that due to his small size and age he did not make it. When they analysed the poison, it actually contained ground glass as well - bet that wasn't laid for the rats!.
> 
> Lifelong teaching by the church, any normal human being will know that animals feel pain - so sorry the Cypriots can't get out of the way they treat their animals by hiding behind the church.
> 
> I


The church have now changed their stance on the matter and say that animals are Gods creation and must be treated with respect and kindness.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

booked my 1st 2 of my 7 pets (4 cats 3 dogs) in to have rabies jabs & passports next week. but reading conflicting info on what else they need. found some saying dogs only must be treated for tapeworm between 48-24 hours before flight. but as have to be at animal transport place a day before means can actually do this the day before that. also saying need fit to fly certificate signed by vet. but not clear if have to take all 7 to my vets or if the vet at the furtransfers does that.

then other websites do not mention either of these being needed.

of course i could just ring furtransfers to ask, but already looked stupid this week asking if we keep crates as wouldnt be able to fit them and animals in car. then found out they actually come apart & can be stacked inside each other. then girl on phone obviously didnt realise that either


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

madmum54 said:


> booked my 1st 2 of my 7 pets (4 cats 3 dogs) in to have rabies jabs & passports next week. but reading conflicting info on what else they need. found some saying dogs only must be treated for tapeworm between 48-24 hours before flight. but as have to be at animal transport place a day before means can actually do this the day before that. also saying need fit to fly certificate signed by vet. but not clear if have to take all 7 to my vets or if the vet at the furtransfers does that.
> 
> then other websites do not mention either of these being needed.
> 
> of course i could just ring furtransfers to ask, but already looked stupid this week asking if we keep crates as wouldnt be able to fit them and animals in car. then found out they actually come apart & can be stacked inside each other. then girl on phone obviously didnt realise that either



Hi,

Having just brought a single dog over to Cyprus, I can only imagine the bemusement involved in dealing with this stuff for 7 pets!

With your dogs, they need to:

Have been vaccinated against rabies virus, at the age of not less than 3 months old, with an inactivated rabies strain according to OIE standards, at least one (1) month prior departure for arriving in Cyprus.

Have undergone an antiparasitical treatment, 24-48 hours prior departure for arrival into the territory of the Republic of Cyprus, using concoctions which contain: 
-the active substance Fipronil against ectoparasites (flies, ticks, lice) and 
-the active substance Praziquantel against Echinococcus granulosus (Hydatidosis). 

The fit to fly certificate is now redundant as there is simply a small segment of the pet passport that the vet will sign and stamp to show the relevant checks have been carried out.

I brought my dog over myself without going through an agency, but the agencies I spoke to before deciding to do it myself all offered different prices depending on whether they were to carry out the checks and give the anti-parasitical treatments, or if you were going to do it prior to dropping off the animals.

So if you want minimum hassle, you should be able to just tell your agency to sort out the wormers and pre-flight checks, but I assume they will charge you extra. Otherwise, if you just tell your vet you need to have all your dogs wormed and flea-treated the day before you drop them off with the agency, they'll know the procedure with the pet passport.

Hope that helps,

Simon


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

SiAnDem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having just brought a single dog over to Cyprus, I can only imagine the bemusement involved in dealing with this stuff for 7 pets!
> 
> ...



would have done it ourselves if wasnt so many. would get agency to do them but 1 cat is savage!!! got her as acquantance of son was moving & would have been put down. said she wasnt an affecionate cat. bit of an understatement. came in & went to stroke her & attacked. had her nearly a year & will sit on lap & be stroked but then often turns & lunges biting & scratching. learning now when stops purring you stop stroking. so we have never taken her to vets. head vet said he will be able to handle her so will see. never know she might be different in vets. but if is a psycho i'd worry agency vet might not be able to handle her. and as stay the night before flight assume they are let out so they will have fun getting her back in crate. thought about getting ACP's from vet but cant fly sedated.

and if you think all thats bad 10yr old daughter really wanted to take her pony. pursuaded her apart from costing 4k he would hate cyprus. mainly as no grassy fields but as an irish pony would hate the heat


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow! I've got no experience of cats, but I used to work at a school where lots of the girls had horses/ponies and I can imagine how hard it was to convince your daughter to leave hers behind!

Good luck at the vets!


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Personally I'd bring the pony and introduce the misery guts cat to the sole of my size 12 - at least you'd have a ride from the airport (whadaya mean, "that's not how it works"?).

Of course, feel free to choose a more charitable course of action - your daughter will hate you forever though (I didn't mean that, really (or did I?)) - and as always YMMV.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

MrSpadge said:


> Personally I'd bring the pony and introduce the misery guts cat to the sole of my size 12 - at least you'd have a ride from the airport (whadaya mean, "that's not how it works"?).
> 
> Of course, feel free to choose a more charitable course of action - your daughter will hate you forever though (I didn't mean that, really (or did I?)) - and as always YMMV.



take it you are not a fan of cats then. must be difficult in cyprus. we always find some half starved mangy moggs to look after. daughter is ok at the moment tho probably change when it happens. had a friend at stables offered to drive him there for 1k. dont think she realises how long journey is. professional transporter with 2 sharing drivers said 5 days on road plus 3 on ferry. maybe she's thinking of a free holiday when she gets there but daughter says no he'd hate it there. she realises as he jumps out of his field if thinks the grass is better next door he wouldnt be happy with no grass. seen horses in general in cyprus looking well but they dont know any different. stabled during day cos of heat then out in non grassy paddocks at night.
course could move to mountains but not what we want as cant wait to be on the beach all summer


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

madmum54 said:


> booked my 1st 2 of my 7 pets (4 cats 3 dogs) in to have rabies jabs & passports next week. but reading conflicting info on what else they need. found some saying dogs only must be treated for tapeworm between 48-24 hours before flight. but as have to be at animal transport place a day before means can actually do this the day before that. also saying need fit to fly certificate signed by vet. but not clear if have to take all 7 to my vets or if the vet at the furtransfers does that.
> 
> then other websites do not mention either of these being needed.
> 
> of course i could just ring furtransfers to ask, but already looked stupid this week asking if we keep crates as wouldnt be able to fit them and animals in car. then found out they actually come apart & can be stacked inside each other. then girl on phone obviously didnt realise that either



If you are moving to cyprus on a permanent basis then contact the Relevant bodies in cyprus ( try Veterinary services in nicosia or ask around untill you get someone in authority that can help ) and see if you can get a letter ( and point of contact ) to show the uk airline that you will be putting your dogs into the cyprus home Quarantine scheme. 
yes, you can take a pet from uk to cyprus ( both rabies free countrys ) without the rabies shot, but you will need a letter from cyprus to confirm the home Quarantine scheme. your pet will need a fit to fly certificate from uk vet prior to flight, but thats better than the risky rabies shot.

what that means is that you could avoid giving your pets the dangerous rabies vaccine ( im not going to go into detail again about the risks of this risky vaccine, read this thread from the begining and google the vaccine risks, they are frightening, and even if your pets show no adverse reactions straight away there is still the possibilty of all sorts of autoimmune diseases and cancers months or years later, even rabies-miasm, a detrimental change in the personality of the pet )

the rabies vaccine ( unlike other vaccines ) is a non-live vaccine and thus contains various toxic materials that are added to boost the immune response. many of these toxic metals and materials are graded as class 4 ( the highest level ) carcinogens.

if you do decide to not research this horrid vaccine and think you can just trust the vaccine manufacturer and vets ( both of which make tons of money from unnecessary vaccinations of peoples beloved pets, and regard adverse reactions and deaths as acceptable in the grand scheme of things, after all, its only the animals that suffer, whilst the vets wallets get fatter )....

then PLEASE find a vet who stocks a mercury ( Thiomersal ) free rabies vaccine.
in the uk its called rabisin ( by merial ). if your vet only stocks the cheaper ( for the vet ) nobivac etc vaccine, then ask them to order rabisin, or find another vet.

anyone who vaccinates their pet with the rabies vaccine without performing due diligence is playing hard and fast with the long term health of their pet.

cats and small dogs get the same 1mil dose of the vaccine that great danes get, and only half the dose a horse gets !!, this is why small pets are many times more likely to suffer adverse reactions from the rabies vaccine ( the most dangerous vaccine our pets can get ).
vaccine manufacturers will not make size/dose specific rabies vaccines cos it will cost them money in research and manufacturer, so they just make a one size fits all vaccine, its immoral.

would you take a rabies shot at the same dose per pound that cats and small dogs get ?, NO you would not, you would run a mile, so why inflict this danger on wee tibbles just to have a rabies shot to comply with draconian legislation introduced by uncaring politicians and law makers who are in the pockets of big pharma and vets associations.

i would hate to think that your move to cyprus could be ruined by the ill health of your pets further down the line, after all, as an animal lover, you will already have your heart broken as you witness the rampant cruelty to animals in cyprus.

also, you pets will already be at big risk of malicious poisoning which is very common in cyprus, please check the following site on a regular basis so as to be aware of poison that is found each day---

(Moderated. Links to facebook pages are not allowed)

if i were you, i would never walk a dog in cyprus unless you literally checked EVERY INCH of your route beforehand, cos a dog can lick or sniff a bit of poison and die a slow painfull death, especially if it happens across a small piece of meat laced with broken glass or screws ( common occurance in cyprus ), 

even a muzzle is not much help cos some of the poisons are so strong that even sniffing it can lead to death.

your dog could even just walk over a damp patch of old liquid poison, then lick its paws when it gets home, then, death can result.

as for cats, DONT let them out as you would in the uk, if you do then its likely they will be poisoned, or even shot.

so, to sum up, if you want your time in cyprus to be as pleasant as it can be ( and thats a tall order in a country that is very anti dogs/cats/animals ), then you will have to be INCREDIBLY DILIGENT AND CAREFULL when it comes to protecting your pets, cos the attitude to animals and animal welfare is medievil in cyprus.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dippydog said:


> i would hate to think that your move to cyprus could be ruined by the ill health of your pets further down the line, after all, as an animal lover, you will already have your heart broken as you witness the rampant cruelty to animals in cyprus.
> 
> also, you pets will already be at big risk of malicious poisoning which is very common in cyprus, please check the following site on a regular basis so as to be aware of poison that is found each day---
> 
> ...


Do you actually live in Cyprus? You certainly were not here six weeks ago when you were pontificating about the rabies vaccine and refusing to take the advice of anyone who offered it in answer to your earlier posts. You are of course entitled to your views on the subject of rabies, but nearly everything you have said in the extract above is utter nonsense and should be ignored by anyone looking for advice on the Forum.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Do you actually live in Cyprus? You certainly were not here six weeks ago when you were pontificating about the rabies vaccine and refusing to take the advice of anyone who offered it in answer to your earlier posts. You are of course entitled to your views on the subject of rabies, but nearly everything you have said in the extract above is utter nonsense and should be ignored by anyone looking for advice on the Forum.


absolutely agree with you David. This is scaremongering of the worst kind. 
Yes there are problems but to exaggerate in this manner doesn't help anyone.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Do you actually live in Cyprus? You certainly were not here six weeks ago when you were pontificating about the rabies vaccine and refusing to take the advice of anyone who offered it in answer to your earlier posts. You are of course entitled to your views on the subject of rabies, but nearly everything you have said in the extract above is utter nonsense and should be ignored by anyone looking for advice on the Forum.


thanks for the advice but you dont sound like you like cyprus very much. will certainly ask the vets next week if can do mercury free vaccine. what are the side effects?? then is lots with same opinion about the usual yearly boosters. far as i know all dogs get the same dose. same as childrens vaccinations debate. but decided with my animals & kids that the risks of the illnesses are worse than the vaccination risk. 
couldnt see your link for fb re poison. but well aware it happens. some seem to be accidental eating whats been put down for rats or whatever. is worrying but to put in context is quite common in uk too. 2 of my dogs need to run off lead to will just have to be careful. actually the storys of snakes more scary. 
as for the cats not an option not to let them out. and being cats will go wherever they want. hopefully living in kapparis so not a cypriot community that may hate animals. they are more at risk here of being run over. my main concern is as very territorial and fight any cats that come anywhere near "their territory" get chased off that they will start a war with any local cats and come off worse as these poor things i think will be tougher than them
saying that have a lot of friends & contacts in cyprus who love animals. found majority while not animal lovers would not harm them. read all the terrible things that some do to them in cyprus and all the poor cats and dogs in the pounds that get put down but is it any better in uk?? animal cruelty very common here and while dont know the numbers a very large number of homeless animals are destroyed.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Many people do keep their cats inside here and it is quite easy if you have fly screens so windows and patio doors can be left open while keeping cats inside. We kept our cat inside for long enough for her to feel that this is her safe place and now when she goes out she never goes far from the house so is in very little danger. The biggest danger her is the local toms but our dog soon takes care of them


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Many people do keep their cats inside here and it is quite easy if you have fly screens so windows and patio doors can be left open while keeping cats inside. We kept our cat inside for long enough for her to feel that this is her safe place and now when she goes out she never goes far from the house so is in very little danger. The biggest danger her is the local toms but our dog soon takes care of them


dont like the idea of keeping cats inside all the time. different if brought up like that but when weathers nice mine only come in shouting for food twice a day. my 3 dogs will chase the cats as do chase ours. so if cats run away will work out great. only if they dont run and stand their ground they will win. my dogs very much dominated by the cats, especially the stupid 17 months big lump!!!! he is staffy x ridgeback & very big & butch but not an aggressive bone in his body. husband says its a good thing but sometimes wish he'd stand up for himself. looks so stupid when not only gets bullied by 3 cats but also my geriatic old toy poodle.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My cat is also boss of the dog but they love each other and he is very protective if another cat bothers her.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I see Dippydog is off on one again , that person is one dangerous human , if you don't vaccinate your pets , you risk other pets .. What a silly Dippydog


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

gasman1065 said:


> I see Dippydog is off on one again , that person is one dangerous human , if you don't vaccinate your pets , you risk other pets .. What a silly Dippydog


Hogwash gasman, a pet from the uk to cyprus DOES NOT need to have its health put at risk with the toxic rabies vaccine, there is no rabies in either country, 

even the cypriot goverment acknowledges this by allowing pets from the uk to go into the home Quarantine scheme, as long as the pet is flown direct from the uk on an approved carrier.
if driven overland from the uk, or coming from other countrys, then yes, the pet must have the rabies shot as part of the pet passport.

fact is gasman, the rabies shot has been implicated in many ill effects and later disease in pets, studies have shown this, and for you to just say get it done because YOU believe its safe, because YOU have not bothered to research the dangers, is being disingenuous to those that face the choice.

also, we are talking about the rabies vaccine, not the other vaccines ( parvo/distemper etc ), they ARE needed in cyprus, parvo etc is a risk in cyprus.

gasman, stop with the name calling, you think it strengthens your argument, but it does not.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

madmum54 said:


> thanks for the advice but you dont sound like you like cyprus very much. will certainly ask the vets next week if can do mercury free vaccine. what are the side effects?? then is lots with same opinion about the usual yearly boosters. far as i know all dogs get the same dose. same as childrens vaccinations debate. but decided with my animals & kids that the risks of the illnesses are worse than the vaccination risk.
> couldnt see your link for fb re poison. but well aware it happens. some seem to be accidental eating whats been put down for rats or whatever. is worrying but to put in context is quite common in uk too. 2 of my dogs need to run off lead to will just have to be careful. actually the storys of snakes more scary.
> as for the cats not an option not to let them out. and being cats will go wherever they want. hopefully living in kapparis so not a cypriot community that may hate animals. they are more at risk here of being run over. my main concern is as very territorial and fight any cats that come anywhere near "their territory" get chased off that they will start a war with any local cats and come off worse as these poor things i think will be tougher than them
> saying that have a lot of friends & contacts in cyprus who love animals. found majority while not animal lovers would not harm them. read all the terrible things that some do to them in cyprus and all the poor cats and dogs in the pounds that get put down but is it any better in uk?? animal cruelty very common here and while dont know the numbers a very large number of homeless animals are destroyed.


Why does anti cruelty mean anti cyprus ? tosh.

also, you saying pet poisonings are common in the uk too is utterly false and does not justify a detailed response, but if you want one then i can post the facts later.
in cyprus, deliberate poisonings are a daily event somewhere on the island ( check the skippy facebook page set up by someone whose dog was poisoned, it provides alerts as to when poison is discovered, just the tip of the iceberg really cos it relies on people reporting it in )

There is still risk with the mercury free vaccine ( all the other toxic advejuncts still remain ), but its safer than the vaccines with mercury.

if you want to let your cats roam the streets of kapparis then that is your choice, but here are some solid facts, not scaremongering as others on this forum are so desperate to imply,

ive visited paralimni, kapparis, and surrounding areas in the past, i have relatives and friends who live in these areas right now, two off whom have lived in paralimni for over a decade, 
THEY HAVE ALL had pets poisoned, one whilst walking a dog on a lead, another had her dog poisoned in its own fenced in garden, someone threw poisoned meat into the garden,

another rescues cats ( she does not want to, but cannot ignore the starving strays, and the pounds are full ) and she sees dead poisoned cats ALL THE TIME, all over the area, poison could be anywhere, YOU MUST BE DILIGENT and on the lookout.

there are poisonings in these areas on a regular basis, and most are not reported to the police ( they just laugh it off, cats and dogs are just vermin to them ).

this is a snapshot of the island as a whole, and those that wish it to be covered up cos it damages tourism are missing the big picture, it must be uncovered cos only then will the authoritys take notice, if enough people complain.

publicity about the cruelty to animals on the island has recently led to the greek church reversing their teachings that 'animals have no souls and thus feel no pain, and can be treated how ever one sees fit ',
this is a slight improvement but too little too late and it will take generations for this new teaching to filter into the population, and its quite possible this new attitude from the church is just a response to falling tourist numbers and the negative press abroad about the subject.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippydog;10278754even the cypriot goverment acknowledges this by allowing pets from the uk to go into the home Quarantine scheme said:


> So all your previous ranting about not wanting your dog to have to have the vaccine is irrelevant as you can go for the home quarantine option.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> So all your previous ranting about not wanting your dog to have to have the vaccine is irrelevant as you can go for the home quarantine option.


Actually Veronica, drippy dog was far from specific in her latest post about the quarantine option. Note the "ask around until you get someone in authority who can help". Hardly solid advice from someone who has actually done what she is suggesting that others do...



dippydog said:


> If you are moving to cyprus on a permanent basis then contact the Relevant bodies in cyprus ( try Veterinary services in nicosia or *ask around untill you get someone in authority that can help* ) and see if you can get a letter ( and point of contact ) to show the uk airline that you will be putting your dogs into the cyprus home Quarantine scheme.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

dippydog said:


> Why does anti cruelty mean anti cyprus ? tosh.
> 
> also, you saying pet poisonings are common in the uk too is utterly false and does not justify a detailed response, but if you want one then i can post the facts later.
> in cyprus, deliberate poisonings are a daily event somewhere on the island ( check the skippy facebook page set up by someone whose dog was poisoned, it provides alerts as to when poison is discovered, just the tip of the iceberg really cos it relies on people reporting it in )
> ...


More utter nonsense, not worth a detailed reply. When you actually get to live here, you may be have some personal experience to back up some of your crazy assertions.

By the way, we brought our dog with us from UK. She, like every other dog we know which came from the UK "miraculously" survived the rabies injection rolleyes. 

Our vet sends us alert messages of any and every poisoning in the Paphos region. I've just checked - the last alert was on 14 April and on average, they send an alert every 2-3 months. Hardly an epidemic.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Veronica said:


> So all your previous ranting about not wanting your dog to have to have the vaccine is irrelevant as you can go for the home quarantine option.





David_&_Letitia said:


> By the way, we brought our dog with us from UK. She, like every other dog we know which came from the UK "miraculously" survived the rabies injection rolleyes.
> 
> Our vet sends us alert messages of any and every poisoning in the Paphos region. I've just checked - the last alert was on 14 April and on average, they send an alert every 2-3 months. Hardly an epidemic.


When i first started this thread i was unaware as to how to get my dog in on the home quarantine option, and was expecting some tips as to who to contact to get it in writing, ( and im still struggling to get Veterinary services in nicosia to give me a letter to show the airline, such is cypriot bureaucracy )

but instead all i got from posters here was what a tosser i was and how dare i try to bring my salivating dangerous and potentially rabbid dog into lovely idyllic cyprus.

so i then tried to educate on the dangers of the rabies vaccine and was met with ignorant howls of derision, from people who have not even bothered to research the subject.

your dog may seem fine now, and lets hope it stays that way, but in the months to come health issues cannot be ruled out, studies how implicated many cancers to this rotten vaccine, and cancer takes a while to manifest symptoms, as do many autoimmune diseases.

i refuse to play russian roulette with my dogs health, especially with a vaccine she does NOT EVEN NEED.

and think about it you hoodwinked people who blindly defend the systems draconian edicts, you have had your pet vaccinated against rabies and you are living in a rabies free country, and you came from a rabies free country.
you are happily living in cyprus now, AND WHAT BENEFIT TO YOU AND YOUR DOG HAS THE RABIES VACCINE IMPARTED TO YOU ?
fact is you did not need to gamble with your pets health, and only the vet who administered the shot, and the vaccine manufacturer, has gained financially from this pet passport farcical bureaucracy.

you also state your local vet rarely sends poison alerts, but if you even bothered to read my posts properly ( which you clearly dont, as many times i state i am a he not a she ! ) instead of immediately seeing red and getting on the defensive, its clear most poison laid down is not reported or even discovered, its victims crawling away to die and decompose undiscovered.

if you think all the poison laid down in cyprus is documented and reported and then disseminated to pet owners, then you are in as much a state of denial as you are regarding the dangers of the rabies vaccine.

the poison and deaths that ARE reported are pretty damn numerous and shocking, especially for such a small island, and to think how many go unreported shows the true scale of the problem.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dippydog , I'm becoming bored by your continual moaning and slagging off our island , just obey the rules if you want to come to Cyprus with your animals , if not STAY AWAY


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Dippydog,

Why on earth are you planning to come to Cyprus with your dog? 

After all, it seems from your many rambling posts that you believe it's full of animal hating Cypriots and there are dead dogs and cats everywhere on the island which have been deliberately poisoned by a plethora of these animal haters. According to you, the Greek Orthodox Church turns a blind eye to animal cruelty and used to encourage it and expats who brought their dogs here using the pet passport scheme are all ignorant and deliberately put their dogs in danger of a slow lingering death. The very few responsible expats with dogs here, according to you, should walk "every inch" of a proposed dog walking route BEFORE the walk to clear the area of all poisons which have been deliberately laid down by the many, many animal haters. According to you, cats should never be let out of the house in Cyprus and dogs should be muzzled whenever they are out of the house. As you do not live here, you are not qualified to make all these assertions to people who are thinking of moving here.

Is IS a fact that there are over 1 million stray cats and dogs on the island of Cyprus, and that many (though not all) Cypriot hunters here generally see their dogs as tools of their trade rather than as beloved pets and companions. It IS true that there are many animal charities and shelters here which are bursting at the seams with unwanted cats and dogs looking for new homes. It IS true that expats here consider the lack of animal welfare to be one of the main drawbacks of living here.

Your original question (ie "how to bring UK dog to Cyprus without the dangerous rabies vaccination" - the title of this thread) was answered very early on - YOU CAN'T. You have already been told that the home quarantine regulations are for people bringing their pets here FROM OUTSIDE THE EU. Little surprise then, that you are having problems with the Government Vet on trying to apply these regulations to pets WITHIN THE EU as in your case.

You state that your relative here, although "skint" has 30 cats in a 2 bed apartment, and your original reason for coming over here is to help her to bring them all back to the UK. Well good luck with that one. I hope you have very deep pockets and more patience than Job. Your relative should also be made aware that the limit in an apartment is 3 cats, and also that if you want to send them back to the UK they will ALL NEED THE RABIES VACCINE. Having 30 cats in an apartment is selfish to neighbours and actually cruel to the cats - especially if your relative follows your advice of keeping them indoors at all times.

You have also stated that you may decide, on financial grounds, to live permanently in Cyprus instead. This brings me back (a little like the way this entire thread has gone) to the question - Why on earth are you planning to come to Cyprus with your dog holding the views that you hold about the island and its inhabitants?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would not like to be living near the relative who has 30 cats in a small apartment.
There are some really great cat sanctuaries where the cats have freedom to roam and it would be far more sensible to volunteer at one of these, helping to raise money, helping to care for the cats etc. Far better than subjecting these poor animals to life in a prison which will stink of cat urine with so many cats in a small space.
I think that the Op and his relative both need to have a reality check.


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

in answer to david/letitia/veronica--

i am going to surprise you and actually agree with some of the point you raised, despite you assuming the worst of me cos i dare air some negative comments about cyprus,
and yes, cruelty to animals IS a big problem in cyprus, how i WISH it was not, i would then maybe look forward to going back rather than the fear for my dogs life cos we both love daily long walks, after her 6 months home quarantine of course )

yes, i agree, keeping 30 cats in a 2bed apartment is not much of a life for the cats ( or the owner ), although turning them loose into the streets could result in the death of these cats, cos, despite your denials, poison is common in her area.

she has been there over a decade and has seen HUNDREDS of dead poisoned cats ( inc dogs ) over the years, all within a few miles radius of her apartment.
most of these deaths go unreported, she just burys them and goes back to her living cats.

yes she has tried the charitys, but they are ALWAYS full and struggling, and WILL NOT take any more cats/dogs in.

i myself have been trying to help get her out of cyprus for the past few years, but the stumbling block is the animals she has become attached to, understandable.
ive reached a dead end now and realise i have to go back to cyprus to help her, but i do NOT want to live in cyprus, i am forced to, otherwise she will implode.

ive been to cyprus before, i dont like the hot summers, i dont like the price gouging of visiting brits by the locals, i dont like the ghost ship cyprus out of season, but worst of all i dont like the cruelty to animals endemic there, to many cypriots cats and dogs are just pure vermin, despised and revilled.

i have to take my dog cos i am not leaving her in the uk, but there is a good chance i will not go to cyprus after all cos i will not subject her to the disgusting rabies vaccination--

the last dog i had vaccinated against rabies was approx 6 years ago and all her skin went red within hours of the shot, and she was dead within a year, caused by the steroids used to keep her skin comfortable.

so i have to chose between my dog and my relative, and im torn.

if i can get my dog into cyprus without the vile rabies shot, then i will go right away,
she does not need it and does not deserve to be subjected to it, she is the friendliest best behaved dog you could ever meet, very clever and would not hurt a fly, and for me to put her health at risk for the sake of a damn rabies shot SHE DOES NOT, OR WILL EVER, NEED, is criminal.

the cyprus home quarantine scheme is not just for non eu pets ( although after 23rd june the uk will no longer be in the eu ), and i have been assured by nicosia veterinary services and the vet on duty at larnaca airport that i can bring my dog in under the scheme, but i am struggling to get it in writing so i can show the letter to the uk airline who are happy to take my dog.
i probably dont need the letter, but i do not want to risk turning up at larnaca airport and then being told i am not allowed through ( you can not gamble with cypriot bureaucracy )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually I think that many of the things that you mention are far worse in the area where your relative lives than in the Paphos area.
I wonder whether in that area there are more old farmers who can't get out of the old ways of putting poison down for the rats while happily killing the whip snakes which are a natural rat control.
The only dead cats I see around here are the ones that have been killed on the roads.
Don 't get me wrong there are cases of poisoning here but not as much as the East and mostly it is still down to the old farmers putting poison down for the rats and dogs and cats getting hold of it.

As for the ghost ship Cyprus in the winter, that is peculiar to the East coast as Limassol and Nicosia are busy all year round and the Paphos area is an all year round resort unlike the East coast where many hotels and restaurants etc close down for 4 months. This is due to the fact that the winters on the East coast are much colder than the west coast because of the prevailing winds. Also the summers are hotter on the East coast.
The few occasions I have been over to the East coast I could not wait to get back to Paphos. I hate the landscape over there, so flat and arid, like a moonscape. The Paphos district is much greener and I think that is why so many expats choose this part of the island.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please take discussions about Brexit etc to the relevant thread. 


:focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Please take discussions about Brexit etc to the relevant thread.
> 
> 
> :focus:


..........Which is here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ts-living-cyprus/1060970-brexit-thoughts.html

Jo xxx


----------



## dippydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Actually I think that many of the things that you mention are far worse in the area where your relative lives than in the Paphos area.
> I wonder whether in that area there are more old farmers who can't get out of the old ways of putting poison down for the rats while happily killing the whip snakes which are a natural rat control.
> The only dead cats I see around here are the ones that have been killed on the roads.
> Don 't get me wrong there are cases of poisoning here but not as much as the East and mostly it is still down to the old farmers putting poison down for the rats and dogs and cats getting hold of it.
> ...


This is usefull information for me, cheers.
Was thinking of the west of cyprus and this just confirms it for me, yes, the east is arid and not particularly green.

Ideally, if i have to go i want to find the greenest/coolest part of the island, especially forests, i fancy the troodos/platres area but i fear those areas will be full and expensive during the summer months ?, cos even the cypriots escape to these areas to avoid the heat.

My longer term aim would be to get my relative out of the east and relocated to the west, ideally to areas heavy with expats.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, this thread has certainly provided a lot of entertainment over the last 20 minutes I have spent reading it!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dippydog said:


> My longer term aim would be to get my relative out of the east and relocated to the west, ideally to areas heavy with expats.


Oh no please don't
We've got enough cats this side already.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

the east have to best beaches. know the best like nissi and those in protaras are too crowded in high season but lovely around may and september/october. in high season still loads of less well known beaches. Landa beach has everything the busy ones do just less people as just outside ayia napa

and whats wrong with cats????????? dont like to see the poor half starved cats that there is too many of (not suggesting killing them to reduce numbers but more use of the neutering services like Ayia Napa cats do with help from local vets) but this ladys friends cats are obviously well looked after. would prefer them as neighbours to some i have met viewing houses. was 1 in particular put me right off 1 that might maybe a possibility. middle aged woman who comes out of house next door, saying such a shame house left empty & got so run down!!!! funny part was ok it could do with painting in few places & didnt have the pretty flowers in pots like hers but generally in good condition. 1st thought was she's like hyacinth bucket off tv.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> the east have to best beaches. know the best like nissi and those in protaras are too crowded in high season but lovely around may and september/october. in high season still loads of less well known beaches. Landa beach has everything the busy ones do just less people as just outside ayia napa
> 
> and whats wrong with cats????????? dont like to see the poor half starved cats that there is too many of (not suggesting killing them to reduce numbers but more use of the neutering services like Ayia Napa cats do with help from local vets) but this ladys friends cats are obviously well looked after. would prefer them as neighbours to some i have met viewing houses. was 1 in particular put me right off 1 that might maybe a possibility. middle aged woman who comes out of house next door, saying such a shame house left empty & got so run down!!!! funny part was ok it could do with painting in few places & didnt have the pretty flowers in pots like hers but generally in good condition. 1st thought was she's like hyacinth bucket off tv.


Yes the East does have the best beaches and that is why it gets so crowded in the summer and so full of the body beautiful crowd. If that is what you want then that is the place to be. But it is a holiday hot spot in the summer and a graveyard in the winter. For year round living it is not ideal.

As for cats, that was joke. Didnt you see the smilies? 
There are lots of stray cats here and there is a very active trap/neuter/release programme in Paphos with volunteers who spend many hours a week catching stray cats. There are also some excellent shelters .


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

well 2 of my 7 animals had their rabies shots. the toy poodle & cocker spaniel no side affects. did ask questions at vets and they had never known any adverse reactions. said with all vaccines they get the same dose. had noticed they just use the same little glass bottle on my 27kg big lump as on the 9kg poodle. big boy couldnt have it as been scratching & found he's got dermatitis so waiting till thats cleared up. had steroid injection & cream & nearly gone so hoping be done in week or so. lucky not planning on going till september.


----------



## Ianhat29 (May 5, 2015)

Hi there I had read previous threads in regard to the health implications linked to the rabies inoculation.

I had contacted my vet and he has assured me that the rabies shot is far less intrusive than the annual boosters that we give to our pets every year. My dog was inoculated against rabies some 5 years ago and had no side effects.

Of course I wanted this reassurance as Mitzi is now 11 and I would not want her health suffering due to having a course of treatment which in normal circumstances she would not normally have.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ianhat29 said:


> Hi there I had read previous threads in regard to the health implications linked to the rabies inoculation.
> 
> I had contacted my vet and he has assured me that the rabies shot is far less intrusive than the annual boosters that we give to our pets every year. My dog was inoculated against rabies some 5 years ago and had no side effects.
> 
> Of course I wanted this reassurance as Mitzi is now 11 and I would not want her health suffering due to having a course of treatment which in normal circumstances she would not normally have.



i was worried about mine that 11, but she's fine a week later. think your right about the annual boosters. have seen a lot of experts think they only need it as puppy then year after. i'm thinking well hoping as we will only come back to visit sons & not bring animals the rabies jab is a 1 off. not like having it every year


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The rabies booster is every 3 years and if not kept up to date you would have to start from scratch for a new pet passport.
Talking to our vet yesterday he was amazed that back in the UK we were charged £180 for the canileish inoculation, he charges €50!!


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

JonandGaynor said:


> The rabies booster is every 3 years and if not kept up to date you would have to start from scratch for a new pet passport.
> Talking to our vet yesterday he was amazed that back in the UK we were charged £180 for the canileish inoculation, he charges €50!!




didnt intend to ever have rabies booster again as not intending to return to live in uk. wont be an option after few years anyway when have spent lots of our money & couldnt buy house again for what house in cyprus is worth. then didnt realise would need new passport. assumed could still use them as long as had the rabies a month before. 

your vet sounds very expensive. only paid £200 for 2 passports with rabies jabs. and thats with medivet who arent known to be cheap


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Never say never.

Burning bridges is folly.

Cyprus is just your next adventure, there may be more.

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Never say never.
> 
> Burning bridges is folly.
> 
> ...



cant see us coming back to england, cant wait to get away. at the moment everything is so complicated with trying to sort sale here & purchase in cyprus. can see why people rent out their uk homes & rent in cyprus. might have considered it if had lots of money in bank. realise would get more from our house than renting in cyprus, but as i've got 5 years till get pension & dont intend to work would only have husbands pension. more than enough to live on but i'm already planning what cars i want to buy.


----------

